# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Mdx query

## shyju

i need a very complicated query which may not be as complicated for
others, my problem is that,

i want to list the products which the monthly unit sales of them are
increasing for last 4 (or more) months
(in foodmart 200 context)
how can i do this complecated query?

----------

